# Berkley Vanish line



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi all,
Over the last few weeks i have been changing my lines for the berkley vanish, and for a line at the cheapish end of the scale it is performing beautifully. Not one birds nest since i put it on.
I haven't had a break off on it yet, but buy the same token haven't caught anything over 33cm since using it.
But the lack of birdsnests alone makes it a good in my books.

Cheers Dave


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 29, 2006)

justcruisin32, I have been using vanish for a couple of years now and can't find too many problems with it as a good leader for my braid. It sure tricks the odd bream or two.

Cheers
LK


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

so imagine if you brought a good line like sun-line or yamatoyo have happy you would be


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

ive used vanish for years also as a leader on my braid and its never let me down


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I know Dooyor but just imagine how unhappy i would be when SWMBO found out how much i spent on fishing line :shock: I'm in enough trouble when new lures turn up 8)

Occy I don't know who's nuttier you or troppo :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

I had a look at some of my leaders on the weekend as there has been quite a bit of talk on vanish lately. I found that my 10lb Vanish is double the thickness of my seagur fluorocarbon which is 15lb. I have also found that the vanish gets a lot more abrasions on it than the seagur, I dont know why but the fluro seems to last longer and has more stretch as its quite pingy when you pull it (if you get what i mean).

For convenience i think Vanish is great, but for serious applications I think your probably better off paying for the proper stuff, the seagur gear i buy is about $6.50 for 25m and works great


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Fishing Man said:


> the seagur gear i buy is about $650 for 25m and works great


I'm hoping that's a misprint! :shock:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> $650 for 25m


 :shock:

[edit] Ninja'd By Fishin_Dan [/edit]


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

sorry guys,

I mean $6.50


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Vanish is good stuff, but if I can reccomend the best flurocarbon that I have ever used, I would have to direct you to one of my competitors. NITLON is the name of the gear, and you can get it at any Tackleworld outlet. It is extremely supple for a flurocarbon, has very high abrasion resistance, and is very thin for its strenght. I would reccommned nothing else. Give it a go, you will love it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

I've used Vanish for years, as leader material.

Just bought another roll tonight after using cheaper stuff for awhile, never again, cheap stuff sucks.

I've always used the albright knot to join it as well, never failed me yet.

Cheers


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

vanish is cheap crap its not 100 % fluorocarbon its 100% coated with fluorocarbon as i sad before how happy you would be if you used good fluorocarbon. try yamotoyo or siglon


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.kokodafishing.com/catalogue/ ... _line.html

check this link, the stuff I use is the Seagur fluro at the top
can recommend it to anyone


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

You guys are talking about a couple of different things.

Dave (jc32) is using the vanish straight through, that is, as his main line. This is a reasonable option for finesse fishing where you don't want to worry about tying on leaders (crystal fireline is an alternative here) or are having trouble with gelspun or braid (can generally be put down to overspooling, problems with rod guides or a rod/reel combo not suited to your style* or not tightening the line before winding after a cast).

As for using fluorocarbon line for leader, I started with vanish but found it to be very stiff, so a pain to tie knots, especially on the water. I have since used a range of fluoros that have all been good (seagur, nitlon, siglon, yamatoyo)

* My first sp combo was a Symetre 1500 on a Squidgy SFS 7' spin stick. I had all sorts of problems with wind knots and breakages of braid when casting, causing me to lose a few expensive hb lures. So I bought a Strudwick spin stick and a Daiwa Caprice reel, putting the Symetre on the Struddy and the Daiwa on the Squidgy stick (for my son). Funnily the cheaper combo always seemed to be at hand when I got good fish and the only time I had any problems casting with it was due to overspooling. Was a sad day when I dropped it in the drink


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I use and recommend Nitlon fluro leader material. Great stuff.


----------

